
Manuel Duran, a journalist who has criticized and exposed ICE, could be deported - DiabloD3
https://freedom.press/news/manuel-duran-could-be-deported-doing-journalism/
======
TheAdamAndChe
> Duran was arrested when he refused to comply with an order to clear the
> streets and continued filming the protest

> His case supposedly stems from a deportation order filed in 2007...

> Duran has been living in the United States for over a decade, since he fled
> from El Salvador...

I really don't understand the issue. He was here illegally for years, then got
on the radar of police by not complying with them and getting arrested. Is
there something I'm missing?

~~~
bradbatt
> Duran has been living in the United States for over a decade, since he fled
> from El Salvador after his life was threatened.

And you purposefully left off the last 5 words of this sentence, which is
pertinent information.

~~~
UncleEntity
In all the years he's been here he never filed for political asylum?

The other example from TFA filed (and was denied) political asylum -- if you
want to stay in the US legally there are systems in place to do this. Probably
need to be a little more proactive though and not assume that the immigration
courts will just grant you political asylum without trying.

Not saying the system is perfect by any means or that they aren't actually
targeting critical journalists (IMHO they probably are given their track
record) but one has to somewhat try to work within the system.

